
When Kids Realize Their Whole Life Is Already Online - elwell
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/02/when-kids-realize-their-whole-life-already-online/582916/
======
elwell
Posting this link not primarily on the basis of the content itself but out of
curiosity for the possible discussion on HN.

